# "Social Worm" nervt Twitter-Anwender



## Newsfeed (14 September 2009)

Das vermeintlich spannende Spiel "Mobsterworld" verleitet zurzeit viele Twitter-Anwender dazu, einem Wurm Zutritt zu ihrem Account zu gewähren und mittels unbemerkt versendeter persönlicher Einladungen eine Spam-Lawine in Gang zu halten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

